# Dental office vacuum pump



## Socalplumber (Jul 22, 2020)

I am dealing with same thing , have strong odor only when pump is turned on in morning , I’m thinking underground vac lines are just Sitting festering overnight , I can’t see how direct connection would be legal due to cross contamination and like all other water fed fixtures it would need proper air gap even though this one sits below flood level , they say they run bio cleaner every night and the smell started when they added the amalgamator but it’s only a few months old they say , possible that adding it causes a restriction and old pump can’t remove all liquids ? Any suggestions ? Thanks for having me I hope to learn and share as well


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Socalplumber said:


> I am dealing with same thing , have strong odor only when pump is turned on in morning , I’m thinking underground vac lines are just Sitting festering overnight , I can’t see how direct connection would be legal due to cross contamination and like all other water fed fixtures it would need proper air gap even though this one sits below flood level , they say they run bio cleaner every night and the smell started when they added the amalgamator but it’s only a few months old they say , possible that adding it causes a restriction and old pump can’t remove all liquids ? Any suggestions ? Thanks for having me I hope to learn and share as well



Sounds to me like it might not be properly piped. The few dental vacuums I have piped in had a separate exhaust vent run outside separate from the suction or drain. Granted these were more expensive units. I don't even see a specialized mercury trap on that guy.

I don't see how you could have an air gap to meet code and avoid the exhaust gasses being an issue if the waste isn't separated from the air by the unit. I would suggest putting an erv in that closet/room to bring in fresh air and exhaust the smell.


.


----------



## Socalplumber (Jul 22, 2020)

The thing is the dentist says they didn’t notice the smell until the rep put in the amalgamator


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I looked for the model on ADP's website , couldn't find it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Socalplumber said:


> The thing is the dentist says they didn’t notice the smell until the rep put in the amalgamator



It may just be the smell of waste sitting in the amalgamator and the smell was there before but nowhere near as bad. Looks to me like their air gap is the discharge above the floor drain which means you will get some smell.




.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> I looked for the model on ADP's website , couldn't find it.





That's because it's an older discontinued model. I looked at the owners manual and there is nothing about smells because there is nothing to find.


It takes in mouth waste and spits it into a drain. If it's connected directly you won't have a smell. If the locality requires an air gap than you'll have smell and you'll need to address the issue through ventilating the space or isolating the unit to a different part of the building.


Either redo the whole setup properly or stick a chlorine block in the floor drain.




.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> That's because it's an older discontinued model. I looked at the owners manual and there is nothing about smells because there is nothing to find.
> 
> 
> It takes in mouth waste and spits it into a drain. If it's connected directly you won't have a smell. If the locality requires an air gap than you'll have smell and you'll need to address the issue through ventilating the space or isolating the unit to a different part of the building.
> ...


yeah a little chlorine gas to kill off the office staff will cure the complaint of sewer smell for them....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> yeah a little chlorine gas to kill off the office staff will cure the complaint of sewer smell for them....



I don't like people using the sticky chlorine blocks in toilet bowls because they can fall in and clog it, but they are handy in so many other places.


And yeah, kill their sense of smell and they won't complain of the smell :biggrin:



.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Exhaust needs to be vented outside.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Socalplumber said:


> I am dealing with same thing , have strong odor only when pump is turned on in morning , I’m thinking underground vac lines are just Sitting festering overnight , I can’t see how direct connection would be legal due to cross contamination and like all other water fed fixtures it would need proper air gap even though this one sits below flood level , they say they run bio cleaner every night and the smell started when they added the amalgamator but it’s only a few months old they say , possible that adding it causes a restriction and old pump can’t remove all liquids ? Any suggestions ? Thanks for having me I hope to learn and share as well


This is a cluster f**k if I ever seen one,tear it all out and repipe,that pump needs to be above the floor on a stand


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> Exhaust needs to be vented outside.


He is correct,I just hooked a amalgam separator up to a vacuum system and the pump has to be vented to the outside and the vent condensation has to be piped to a drain


----------

